# The J.R.R. Tolkien Awards!!!



## Úlairi (Feb 27, 2002)

Here is thread strictly for opinions! What do you guys think is the best book(s) Tolkien ever wrote!   Post a poll above and put your opinions below!


----------



## Hama (Feb 27, 2002)

The Silmarillion although not written by Tolkien, but compiled by his son, is the greatest literary work created by the former. It is a creation story, a daunting task in itself for a writer of fiction, but is also convincing in minor details, and flows well and is in a style of epic romance that is reminiscent of Mallory and Tennyson and the anonymous authors of numerous epics from diverse cultures. A masterpiece in more ways than any other work by him.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 27, 2002)

At this present time, I would have to say its The Twin Towers for me, but I am a fickle person and I change my mind every couple of weeks.

I'm reading the FOTR at present to next week I might say that its my favourite. Next I'll be reading the Silmarilion, so after I've finished that one, I'll have changed my mind again.


THEY'RE ALL GREAT.... so many to choose from, argh


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 27, 2002)

This was a tough poll....

The first chapters of _Fellowship_ are just so fun... and the Balack riders are terrifying.... And you only get to see lots of Gollum in the _Two Towers_....

But _The Return of the King_ has the most moving scenes of all so I had to go with that one. I just feel like crying for those last several chapters. (No other piece of fiction affects me this way....)


----------



## baraka (Feb 27, 2002)

I have to say that it was the Silmarillion. With the coming of the elves and their battles and adventures. We get to see the real power and determination of the Noldor.


----------



## Thorin (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hama _
> *The Silmarillion although not written by Tolkien, but compiled by his son, is the greatest literary work created by the former.*



Actually, Hama, most of what we know as The Silmarillion was directly written that way by JRR. He tried to get it published long before LoTR came out....Christopher did some post-humous touch ups to it, but it is not compilations like the HoME series.

Actually this poll was done awhile ago....Sil is great, but Fellowship of the Ring is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm The 'Other' One.....

How can you vote for 1 of 3 books in a Trilogy?

I vote for everything from The Hobbit through The Silmarillion. 
I could throw in parts of UT too.

It's all one work to me.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've only read the Hobbit and LOTR, but out of those I like The Two Towers best becasue I liked the Ents. And Merry and Pip got more attention in this book, and they rock.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 4, 2002)

*Great!!!*

   Thanks to all who posted, there have been some convincing arguments!!! My favourites are the Return of the King and The Silmarillion. They are brilliant pieces of polished literacy. Tolkien is a marvel!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssgrif _
> *At this present time, I would have to say its The Twin Towers for me, but I am a fickle person and I change my mind every couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm reading the FOTR at present to next week I might say that its my favourite. Next I'll be reading the Silmarilion, so after I've finished that one, I'll have changed my mind again.
> ...




I agree but my vote would go to the sil escpecially in Turin's and the beleriand parts. Then probably be lotr.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 4, 2002)

The Silmarillion is the best.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 4, 2002)

Da Sil for me too. Inexplicably awesome, even though its about a third of the length of the LotR. Beautiful, *sniff*.
But I must say I could have voted for UT, or at least the _Narn i Hîn Húrin_. I just finished it, and I must say that it is the best myth Tolkien has ever produced. Go Túrin!!


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 4, 2002)

Hooray for Turin!!
The best character Tolkien ever created.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 4, 2002)

I voted for RotK, but people forget that LotR is ONE BOOK! It is not a trilogy! I am positive that Tolkien states this somewhere. After LotR, I like the Lays of Beleriand.


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 4, 2002)

Ulairi I hate you!!! You made us all choose between some of the finest pieces of art ever. It's like choosing one of your children for God's sake! And as for LOTR it IS one book and I believe it's wrong to divide it into pieces. Well I guess I would choose The Fellowship of the Ring right now but if you asked me 3 months from now I will state a different opinion. ARRRRRRG it's so hard. Now I'm mad Anyway they are so great though I haven't yet read them all.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 4, 2002)

I vote for the Hobbit. the Original Middle Earth Story.

without this story LOTR could not have been written.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 4, 2002)

I voted for TTT because Gollum is in that the most. The Hobbit, FOTR, and The Sil he's barely in. In ROTK he dies. Haven't read the others.


----------

